# chicken dolphin



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

We're heading out toward the trysler grounds on Sunday. I know the basic theory behind chicken dolphin...hook one leave him in the water....then load the boat. How do you catch the first one? What will they bite?

How bout if you spot a big one under the weedline, what will they bite?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They will hit just about anything. I personally thro a small crystal minnow ( F6-059 ) with a small light setup, and they inhale it, then when they stop hitting near the service I switch to a gotcha 1/2 oz with white or yellow hair on the tail end. Load the boat I tell you.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I use an ultralight setup straight to a small hook with squid, they've never turned it down.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> They will hit just about anything. I personally thro a small crystal minnow ( F6-059 ) with a small light setup, and they inhale it, then when they stop hitting near the service I switch to a gotcha 1/2 oz with white or yellow hair on the tail end. Load the boat I tell you.


Like a yo-zuri crystal minnow?

What would you throw to a bigger dolphin?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> Like a yo-zuri crystal minnow?
> 
> What would you throw to a bigger dolphin?


1 to 2oz blue and white or pink and white bucktail. Or larger swimbait like a maguroni or smith baby runboh.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help folks - have to stop and get some of those before we head out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Like a yo-zuri crystal minnow?
> 
> What would you throw to a bigger dolphin?


I've caught dolphin upto 28# with the little floating minnow, they also make bigger ones too.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Are they only near stuff floating on the surface? I saw a lot of little tunny on Sunday and I stopped and made a few casts at each group just to make sure no dolphin were around. One school of tunny covered more than an acre on the surface. I use small Berkley Gulp on a circle hook for small dolphin, I just cast it out and let it sit or jerk it a little. Sometimes I free line one while I'm drifting over a bottom spot. They love it.


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

I second the gotcha's. I've caught dolphin, bonita, king mackeral, spanish mackeral, bluefish,ladyfish, cobia and amberjack on gotcha's. ALWAYS keep one tied on and ready to throw quickly when something swims up to the boat.

Lobsterman, I'm gonna pick up a few crystal minnow's first thing tomorrow.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

When you hook the first one, leave it out behind the boat and it'll keep the school around. Hook another one and reel in the first one but leave the second one back to keep the school around. Hook a third, reel in the second and so forth. If you can always keep one in the water the school will stay there and you can near about catch all of them. Thats why you see some people posting pics and they caught like 15 of them. If you don't leave one in the water the school will swim off and it could be hard to hook up again. Once they see the first fish ate the bait they will keep eating whatever you put in. Little chum slick to keep them interested don't hurt either.


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

The first one I catch this week I'm gonna tie onto a jug or buoy with a piece of heavy mono and follow him at casting distance. Should work much better than just leaving one on the hook. Also gonna soak some macaroni noodles in menhaden oil to chum with and try throwing some small white grubs to imitate the noodles.


----------

